# apple et rue montgallet ?



## noz (14 Octobre 2003)

Bonsoir à tous ! 
je ne sais pas si c'est le bon endroit pour poster ceci, mais je me demande si la rue montgallet est compatible avec notre petit monde à nous ? J'envisage de nourrir mon emac avec une barrette de RAM 512, et je vois qu'elle est là bas moitié moins chère qu'ailleurs (en noname). Alors plus généralement, peut-on aller là bas en toute confiance ? Je précise que je ne connais pas le coin plus que ça, seulement par conversations avec des pcistes pour qui ça semble être la panacée (en même temps, c'est également ce qu'ils pensent de leurs bécanes, alors peut on avoir confiance ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## PetIrix (14 Octobre 2003)

La réponse c'est dans les deux threads qu'il faut la donner ???


----------



## benjamin (14 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> La réponse c'est dans les deux threads qu'il faut la donner ???



C'est probablement seulement une fausse manip'


----------



## noz (14 Octobre 2003)

les deux ? Mais y en a qu'un !


----------



## Muludovski (14 Octobre 2003)

Yo...

Ce que je vais te dire ne va pas beaucoup t'aider...

Perso, j'ai connu les deux cas: j'y ai acheté une barrette pas chère et qui a marché immédiatement sur mon iBook, et j'en ai pris une autre qui n'a pas marché...

Donc, en gros, si t'as un portable, prends le avec toi en y allant...

A tchao!


----------



## PetIrix (14 Octobre 2003)

C'est assez aléatoire.
Effectivement il vaut mieux y aller avec ta bécanne.

Pour l'anecdote, sur nos machines, le constructeur impose d'utiliser de la RAM de la marque si on veut bénéficier de la garantie, et de l'assistance.
Sauf qu'ils la vendent 5x plus chère.
Alors qu'elle est fabriquée par la même boite asiatique qui la vend à prix cassé pour un autre constructeur.

Alors, alors ...


----------

